# 72 Orange Krate Disc restoration



## indycycling (Jan 8, 2022)

Todays fun in the garage, full restoration, reassembled now. Will finish minor details and polish tomorrow.


----------



## nick tures (Jan 8, 2022)

wow nice job !!


----------



## Darthvader (Feb 12, 2022)

Ship that to me. I think its mine.


----------



## Jaxon (Feb 12, 2022)

Great Job on the restoration! That's a Keeper👍


----------



## Grey Ghost (Nov 7, 2022)

My Orange Krate project probably would have gone a lot better if I had your organizational skills. LOL!

Your Krate looks great.

I hope to have mine finished sometime this week or next.


----------



## indycycling (Nov 8, 2022)

Grey Ghost said:


> My Orange Krate project probably would have gone a lot better if I had your organizational skills. LOL!
> 
> Your Krate looks great.
> 
> I hope to have mine finished sometime this week or next.



LOL, thanks, I'm a bit nuts that way!


----------



## Grey Ghost (Nov 8, 2022)

Is that paint original?


----------



## indycycling (Nov 12, 2022)

Grey Ghost said:


> Is that paint original?



No, restored the bike top to bottom, was repainted. I bought the bike out of TX and when it arrived, was not as clean as it looked in the pics. I tore it completely down, detailed and polished everything and reassembled. I stared at it about 1 week, tore it down again and sent the frame/guard to my favorite painter. Now it's standing tall. I try to preserve all original bikes, this one was on the fence for sure.


----------

